# MERX WATCH:  Lockheed Martin Seeks C-130J Courseware



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2008)

MERX posting - .pdf attached if link doesn't work....


> ....  Lockheed Martin Aeronautics is pleased to take this opportunity to provide information regarding the upcoming ISS Competitive Solicitation for C-130J Maintenance Training Courseware Development and Support in support of the Canadian Forces (CF). This solicitation will encompass requirements to support the twenty (20) year In-Service Support (ISS) program covering an anticipated contract period from 2010 to 2030. Release of the Request for Proposal (RFP) is anticipated in November 2008, with an approximate 60 calendar day response time ....



More on link

_- edited to fix spelling error in subject line -_


----------

